# A trio of soaps



## newbie (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, talk about making soaps all over the map! I tried a soap with Nurture's Really Red as the base but I'm not certain I would do it again straight up but I might darkened or deepened a bit. It's SO red. And I still can't do a really elegant drop swirl. Then I got a soap with the second worst "stearic streaks" (in quotes because we've learned from DeeAnna that it's not really stearic) I've ever gotten. There was no uncolored or white soap in this batch. It was all black, blues, greens, purple, and yellow. It is the weirdest looking soap! Then I did a high and low water batch because I really do love the subtleties it brings to colors. It's been fun to get back to soaping after a 2 week break. And I unloaded probably 40 pounds of soap recently so I have to fill the shelves again. Yahoo!!



Number three. The background is Kombu green which is really dark but rich and then fresher looking greens. I put in a little Khaki yellow which was a mistake because it looks brown and like bruising or something. Live and learn.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2015)

I think they are all very cool looking.  I can't wait to make soap again. It's been a couple months.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Dec 19, 2015)

I LOVE that bright red swirl soap and in general, really enjoy all the soap pics you post!

Out of curiosity... Does that red soap create red lather?


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2015)

It's new and when I tried it, I thought I could detect a little pink. Fully cured, my guess is that it will be pretty white.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful work, as always, newbie! I love the red, black and white contrast. The second one looks like a very cool, mottled granite. The greens are awesome too. I love them all!


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2015)

I love them all but the red is absolutely gorgeous! What a great colour with beautiful contrast.  It looks like a very elegant drop swirl to me.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 19, 2015)

Your drop swirl is beautiful and it looks great with the red. My favorite is the green though, reminds me of a monet painting.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 19, 2015)

Newbie...I'd be proud to call any of this mine...the red is drop dead gorgeous and the green one is a tad Van Gogh's Starry Night...


----------



## mandy318 (Dec 19, 2015)

I really like the green! It looks like a Van Gogh painting!!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 19, 2015)

Love those, especially the red one and the green one. The Kombu green and Really red colors you got are fantastic. An elf is putting both of those under the tree for me - I'm so excited to try them out now


----------



## newbie (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah, the stearic one is a bit of a bust. Par for the course though. Well, I guess I should take a poll before I rule out red base! People seem to like it although I find it a bit too....something. Maybe I will try it again with white and pink and see if it feels more gentle to me. I like the green one too. The coloration part is what I like best about high and low water and the Monet comments have now put a new idea on the agenda, with greens and blues in the water and then the pinks and greens of lily pads. I love this forum!

Enjoy your treats under the tree! It took me a while to try the Kombu green but I finally did and it's a wonderful color.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe use the red for some swirls instead of a base color. It is very pretty but I agree, its too much something.

If you try a lily pad soap, you must show us


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 20, 2015)

I think that red base is great! Awesome swirls too.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 20, 2015)

Your soaps - pretty they are!  (Sorry, Yoda popped by...)

I liked all your soaps, especialy the red ones, although you yourself say you find the color a bit too much. But I liked them _because _they had more red than usual. Most soaps I see are not so red, and if they do they have red only in the swirls, so it was really cool to see some bars that stood out from the crowd. Any soapdish would be happy to have either one of your soaps, they look lovely.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 20, 2015)

I think your drop swirl is pretty elegant. Lovely soaps all. 

When I used khombu green, I didn't get that color - it was darker, more charcoal-ish. I have to try it again - your color is great.


----------



## newbie (Dec 20, 2015)

I got the same the first time I used it. You have to use a lot of mica to get the true color so go heavy-handed.

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## Judiraz (Dec 20, 2015)

I really like the Really Red mica but I've never used it as the base. I think yours is stunning! Your drop swirl is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## DapperDan (Dec 21, 2015)

Those look great. I love the colors. I used a Crafter Choice red mica as a base for some peppermint soap, but it stand my wash cloth, so I was afraid to give it away.


----------



## Serene (Dec 22, 2015)

They all look great but the red one steals the show for me.   Love it.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

I also first thought Money or Van Gogh when I saw the last two. The red is nice but looks more of a dark pink than red on my screen. Would make a cool Valentine's soap. Red, to me, is like a Delicious apple red.....just me, though.


----------



## newbie (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm of two minds when it comes to that red. It doesn't look quite as pink in real life but it is brazenly red. Kind of garish, kind of hits you upside the head. Sometimes I like it and sometimes I don't. I've never been so on the fence about a color, or a color as a base, I should say. 

I showed the stearic one as one of my botches. There is some interest in it with the linear pieces but it is indeed a botch. Have to show those too.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 2, 2016)

The red one and the green ones are fantastic, the multicolour wonder in the middle reminds me of an impressionist piece or finger painting maybe


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2016)

I love the red one!!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 3, 2016)

They are all fantastic newbie. The green ones are my favourites despite the fact you didn't like the colour.


----------



## seven (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm liking the colors so much, great job!


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2016)

THank you!

Has anyone else recently made a soap with a red base? I would love to see some other examples to compare how it looks with that much red, of any shade.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 13, 2016)

Those are gorgeous soaps!


----------

